# LG Projector display image with a purple hue



## rfnel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I made use of an LG projector yesterday (not sure of the model number). I accidentally unplugged the projector while it was on, thinking that I was unplugging my laptop. I plugged it in again, and it worked fine for a while, then the image developed a purple hue.

Any ideas on what's wrong/how to fix it? Thanks a lot!

Edit: For the record, when the projector is starting up, the LG logo is displayed in its normal colours, perfectly.


----------



## rfnel (Jul 26, 2010)

Problem solved! It turned out to be nothing more than the cable.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Always the first place to look. Cheers on getting things back right.


----------

